# Panache Cyclewear



## iamkitrecca (May 6, 2016)

Has anyone heard of Panache Cyclewear?

I recently came across this brand while on a road trip through the Rocky Mountains. I ran into their founder on a ride and he was incredibly happy to tell me about how he started the company. Apparently its a pretty small operation, but they have some amazing designs. I definitely recommend checking them out. 

www.panachecyclewear.com


----------



## EasyRider (Jan 30, 2016)

I definitely like my panache bib shorts, althoguh the straps roll up and cut into my shoulders more than the others.
HOWEVER, this post really feels like an ad. A covert ad. And that just feels slimy to me.


----------



## iamkitrecca (May 6, 2016)

Not an Ad. Just something i thought was worth sharing. I think a lot of cool brands (MAAP, Sako 7, etc) are popping up and pushing out some cool stuff. Panache just seemed like a company I thought people would love to check out!


----------



## EasyRider (Jan 30, 2016)

Sorry


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

I have to admit that this kind of felt like an insider posting an ad to me as well. 

If not, so be it...


----------



## iamkitrecca (May 6, 2016)

Hah! Maybe i should pursue a career in advertising? Fair enough, but i certainly didn't mean it as such. As always, on the internet, read with a grain of salt


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

Panache is good stuff but something you would not find in a shop. Good following in Co and CA with the cool kids. Nice custom kits. They have been around awhile but there is a ton of new, small brands coming out in the last 2-4 years. Check out Danny Shane, Search and State, Road Holland, Hill Killer, Vie 13... Too many to list. If you are looking for something different it is out there, the only problem is figuring out fit since they are almost all online ordering.


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

I am tired of online retailers who don't let you browse their wares until you give them your e-mail address. This is a trend that needs to stop.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm tired of companies just making the same crap.

Same off the shelf EIT chamois pads stitched the same way into the same sort of shorts. Same sort of jerseys. The only difference I'm seeing here is art designs, which frankly aren't anything special.

Where's the real design, meaning fabric design and innovation? Where's the patents? Where's the real comfort? Why are companies still making shorts that are fully skin tight/flat with no provision for privates? Why are companies still making jerseys that are just plain lycra with short ass sleeves? Why aren't there more companies like Assos? Constant, unrelenting release of innovations and patents pushing into further and further quality and comfort. I want more real choices, I want to see companies doing more real work. I'm sick of all of these tag along losers just putting out more crap.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

MMsRepBike said:


> I'm tired of companies just making the same crap.
> 
> Same off the shelf EIT chamois pads stitched the same way into the same sort of shorts. Same sort of jerseys. The only difference I'm seeing here is art designs, which frankly aren't anything special.
> 
> Where's the real design, meaning fabric design and innovation? Where's the patents? Where's the real comfort? Why are companies still making shorts that are fully skin tight/flat with no provision for privates? Why are companies still making jerseys that are just plain lycra with short ass sleeves? Why aren't there more companies like Assos? Constant, unrelenting release of innovations and patents pushing into further and further quality and comfort. I want more real choices, I want to see companies doing more real work. I'm sick of all of these tag along losers just putting out more crap.


Now that there is a quality rant.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

I just happen to have less than 10 posts, but .... Nice try Mr Panache, the world is onto your tricks.


----------

